# Front lead harness



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi. Has anyone tried the walk your dog with love harness? It's an American company and the harness is front lead so apparently the dog can't pull? 

If you google it, you can watch a little video. Seems a good to me and it gets good reviews but I am interested to know what you all think?

Carol


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

We have an easy walk harness - which from looking at the pictures, looks like exactly the same thing.

It reduced pulling dramatically, although when Tilly is super excited to get to the park, she can still pull a bit on it - although less than she could on her collar and without the horribly throaty choking noises! 

We still had to work on training to walk nicely so it's not a 100% quick fix! but a definite improvement and worthwhile investment. We've had our over a year now and if I ever take her out on just her collar, I notice a difference.

Hope that helps! X


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I like front connection harnesses 

My favourite though is a mekuti style one (although I get mine from an excellent facebook maker).

Chance wore one like this when she was learning to walk nicely. I could attach one end of the lead around her front and the other to the back of the harness and as she got better at walking without pulling I could use the lead attached one end to her collar and one to the back of the harness


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We have finally cracked it, no more pulling in our camp. It just took a lot of consistent training. Lola's been great for about a year now (used all matter of methods - wasn't consistent enough) and Nina has just got the message  (took a while, because she has youngest child syndrome and can do no wrong  and so eventually we knuckled down with the consistent training).

I tried the harness with Lola which was just okay, but it loosened out and had to be tightened frequently, finally we used the corrector spray with Lola and it only took two or three walks using that to crack her - I wouldn't recommend it though and now having had success with the clicker, positive reinforcement is definitely the way to go. 

After going through it twice with what seemed like relentless pullers, the most effective way for us was consistent positive reinforcement training, then in recent months adding in the clicker to reinforce the good walking with Nina. Honestly it's been a revelation but it did take consistency and repeating the same steps over and over.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

We used the easy walk harness with Molly for a while but she could still pull with it. Then I noticed that when she had it on it sort of made her walk sideways a bit..anyhow got rid of it cause I was worried it might affect her spine later on. Now she wears a regular harness but her pulling has stopped. I would use treats for a while and get her to focus on me. She sometimes pulls if she sees a squirrel but that's ok


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Obviously not the magic solution I was hoping for but sounds pretty good so will definitely get one. I will endeavour to train with the collar too. Mutley is only nine weeks old so too young to take out walkies. I was hoping to make a start in the garden but each time I put on his lead he just chews it!
Ruth - what is corrector spray? You have done so well with the clicker training. Don't know that I have it in me to be so patient! I admire you. Well done. X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Corrector spray is a small canister that emits a horrible loud sound. Lola is very receptive to sounds and it just stops them in their tracks. I wouldn't advise using it for training actually, positive reinforcement is kinder. I do keep the spray with me though for safety reasons - it is a useful tool in the event of an attack/fight (not that I've needed to use it but you never know what kind of dog you will meet out walking).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh and I would recommend really putting the effort in with the training. Walking a dog that pulls and isn't interested in you can be soul destroying and make the walk not enjoyable for you. It pays off the put the effort in. You've got the perfect opportunity as your pup is young, being consistent at this stage means there will be room for pulling.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

corrector spray is a can of condensed air that makes a loud SHHHH noise, I wouldn't use it with a young puppy though, better to go gently. 
I have a harness from a company called dog games, nice as they are fleece lined on the inside, they do an option of having a front ring but I have one with just the ring on the back and do similar to 2ndhandgal when I use it having a double ended lead so one end is on the harness and the other on the collar, the idea is they can walk straighter, you can control with the harness and steer with the collar. I don't use it very often but it definitely gives more control.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The only time I might consider using a pet corrector spray would be to break up a fight.

For such a young pup definitely start now with positive reward methods, never go forwards when the pup is pulling and they will never learn pulling works 

One thing some of our puppy owners find useful is to use the collar when they are teaching the pup and for those walks where they do not have time use the harness so there is a clear difference for the pup.


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks Ruth. Will definitely make a big effort. I love walking but it will be no fun with a dog pulling my arm out if it's socket! I will sign up for some puppy training classes so I can be trained at the same time!


----------



## Lorac (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks Dawn.


----------

